# OTT Chili



## Buckeye1 (Mar 6, 2022)

Yesterday was a busy cook day. Had both pellet grills going and several pieces of CI cookware in action. I would say this is first real chili I have made. In the past it was meat and cans of chili bean.

This inspired by several of the posts on this site. Thanks to all who have shared recipes and methods. 

A fairly basic chili recipe
2 lbs on 90/10 ground beef.
2 cans of beer
1 red bell pepper
3/4 onion
Garlic
Gibson's steak seasoning
Carroll Shelby chilli seasoning
2 cans of kidney beans drained
2 cans of diced tomatoes

Started out by cooking the peppers and onions in the cast iron dutch oven. Then added spices and garlic for a minute or so. Topped with beans, tomatoes, and 1 can of beer.
Seasoned the beef with the Gibson's steakhouse seasoning and shaped into 2 balls.

Put the dutch oven on the Bullseye at 225. Place a grate over the pot. Place the ground beef on the racks and fattened to make sure lid closed.

Smoked until the beef reached 145 IT. Pulled everything and put on the stove since it was pouring rain. Broke the beef up into the pot, and more beer and let simmer on stove for 2 hours.
Of course had to add some CI baked Dave's cornbread. We really like the texture of the beef chunks vs loose beef.

Can't wait for seconds today. Chili seems to get better overnight.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 6, 2022)

Looks delicious!


----------



## ofelles (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome to the wonderful world of making it from scratch!  Keep playing with it and it will get better and better!
Time consuming, yes.  Messy, absolutely.  Worth it, beyond a doubt.  When I first make a new recipe, if it says canned soup I find scratch recipe.  Canned beans no, dried yes..  Boxed broth, only in a pinch.  I have an Instant pot sitting unused in the garage that I bought 2 years ago because I think it tastes better slow simmered on the stove top or smoker and it's worth the time.  Now this is just my opinion so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 6, 2022)

Looks darn tasty to me! Quite a warm weekend for Ohio March for sure.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 6, 2022)

Looks delicious to me! Plate me up a bowl or two!

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 6, 2022)

That looks great!! OTT is the way to go in my opinion!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 6, 2022)

And now I’m craving chili. Nice work.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Mar 6, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Looks delicious!


Thanks, it tasted so much better today.





ofelles said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of making it from scratch!  Keep playing with it and it will get better and better!
> Time consuming, yes.  Messy, absolutely.  Worth it, beyond a doubt.  When I first make a new recipe, if it says canned soup I find scratch recipe.  Canned beans no, dried yes..  Boxed broth, only in a pinch.  I have an Instant pot sitting unused in the garage that I bought 2 years ago because I think it tastes better slow simmered on the stove top or smoker and it's worth the time.  Now this is just my opinion so take it for what it's worth.


You are completely on point with make from scratch. Starting to do more and more that way.





Brokenhandle said:


> Looks delicious to me! Plate me up a bowl or two


Thanks can't stop with one bowl!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Mar 6, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> That looks great!! OTT is the way to go in my opinion!


Thanks! Won't have it any other way now.





Sven Svensson said:


> And now I’m craving chili. Nice work.


Thanks it was a great weekend for cooking and eating.


----------



## DougE (Mar 6, 2022)

Looks excellent!



Buckeye1 said:


> We really like the texture of the beef chunks vs loose beef.


Try using stew meat next time. That's all I use in chili anymore, unless I have some ground beef I need to use up. The beef chunks give the chili a really nice texture, and make the chili more of a stew, rather than a soup.


----------



## Kvgsqtii (Mar 6, 2022)

Great idea using the chili pot as your drip pan. I'm going to steal that idea next time I make chili.
Like!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 6, 2022)

Great work! A lot of work, but very worthwhile for the payoff! You killed it!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Mar 6, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks darn tasty to me! Quite a warm weekend for Ohio March for sure.


Thanks, I was quite tasty. It was warm and rainy, cold today


----------



## Buckeye1 (Mar 6, 2022)

DougE said:


> Looks excellent!
> 
> 
> Try using stew meat next time. That's all I use in chili anymore, unless I have some ground beef I need to use up. The beef chunks give the chili a really nice texture, and make the chili more of a stew, rather than a soup.


I'll have to give that a try!





bauchjw said:


> Great work! A lot of work, but very worthwhile for the payoff! You killed it!


Thanks, like you said well worth it.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Mar 6, 2022)

Kvgsqtii said:


> Great idea using the chili pot as your drip pan. I'm going to steal that idea next time I make chili.
> Like!


Welcome aboard. Use the search function "chili" and you will find many iterations of OTT. I think I read 3 or 4 threads to pull some ideas for this cook.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 7, 2022)

Excellent chili! OTT chili rocks.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 7, 2022)

Nice work on that.  Looks really good.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 7, 2022)

man that is a heart warming meal right there! I love Jalapeno cheese cornbread with chili!
Jim


----------

